# What did Santa bring you this year?



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I will start this one. I had picked out a Willys this year from the hobby shop and told the wife that she bought me the perfect Christmas present and she did not even have to shop for it. It stayed under the tree until this morning. What I did not know was that my son went to the hobby shop and also bought me a 59 Vette to go with it. Wonderful Christmas morning with my toys.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is one I bought myself for christmas. Might be getting more not sure yet. Havent started opening gifts yet.










Also santa sent this one early to from the exchange.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I got the new NHRA set...Wish I could take em out of the box, somebody told me they would loose their value if I did... RM


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

No slot stuff, just time with my kids and grand kids...best present ever!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.onestopslotshop.com/stage3.html



all my kids & and wife chipped in to get it.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotking said:


> all my kids & and wife chipped in to get it.


Sweet! Of course you know what this means: you have to report back to us and let us know how it works.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A little something from the wife.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Guess I wasn't as good as I thought this year. No Slots for me  

But.... My Son got the Lucas Oil Transporter from AW ! He Loves it!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got this lot of stuff from my wifey. She said Phil from RRR was a pleasure to deal with, lol, I guess for now on I'll have her order everything from him.


Whole bunch of cool Mustangs, 3 towtruck booms (needed them) and a load of new decals.


Go see my "another wow story" thread for more christmas cheer.


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

For Christmas I got Cooter's Camaro and the Fram Top Fuel. Well there goes another two off my list. Joe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe Wallace said:


> For Christmas I got Cooter's Camaro and the Fram Top Fuel. Well there goes another two off my list. Joe


hey
Santa left me, the AW Chevron & Texaco rigs :thumbsup:
also a new "Blanky" 4 the bed.... :thumbsup: :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

hope ALL got something nice....

having "Santa_Doggie" 4 our "Kids (10 w/fur & 4 feet).
2morrow morning...

dark, cold rainy/turning 2 frozen crap here now...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Got the Match Race Dragstrip with the S`Cool Bus and VW van and a 4 gear `cuda and Mustang-girlfriend is awesome!I`ll be heading to Lowes to buy some wood the benchwork and then I`ll be racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ron White tickets for Jan. 4th and new slippers . . . the TM leaves the slot-buying to me.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Last year we got this on Christmas day....*









*A Brindle Great Dane puppy.*

Tough to top that. :thumbsup:



This year we got a couple guns and Lego. 

(our interests vary widely.......)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I messed up, thought you where from Texas, my bad


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I would have loved to get a gun from Santa but the Nova was more in Santa's budget this year.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

my son got a 9mm
I was jealous


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I received two flannels and a picture of my son/daughter from the ultrasound my beautiful Fiancee' had a week ago :thumbsup:
My only child for now is my gorgeous 11 year old daughter. June 26th is the projected day for the next one. 

THE BEST PRESENT EVER!!!


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

the wife and daughters picked up both new afx porsche 962's and an airbrush kit..guess the rattle can attempts drove them to it!! very happy guy, here!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I recieved 3 different Hobby Lobby gift cards. Total of $100. With the 40% off coupons, thats about eight new slots for my collection. A hunting I will go.


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

A new coffee cup and gift card to Starbucks....and a nice quiet morning with the wife.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I received a T-jet Body that Barb got from Partspig, 2 tyco Vipers and gift card for Hobby Lobby.. And a lot of enjoyable family time.. Love watching Phyllis "Little Miss" open all her stuff this morning..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, considering I have No Family of any kind, only a GF, I'm happy with my gifts  I got a Nice Orange Sweatshirt, some Hickory Farms Eats, more homemade Eats, a Hallmark Mini Keepsake X-Mas Ornament(HO Scale) of a Harley XRTT 750 Road Racer (14th and last in the series). And Last, but Not Least, my GF got me the Bob Beers -"Complete Color Guide to Aurora H.O. SlotCars". And that' a Pretty Good Haul for me


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That Bob Beers book never gets bored, you'll find yourself paging thru it over and over again.
Good food and a GF. that is your family.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I got my GF a rescue puppy.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I ended up Getting a Compressor from my Inlaws ! I will now be looking for my airbrush ! Can't wait to Phsssssssst! Now where do you get those flame paint masks again???


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Series 4 Race Rigs! Also 5 very old license plates to hang in the garage, all between 1913 and 1918. Mass, NH, and CA...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My two son's bought me all four of the newest Racing Rigs... Retro Mt Dew was the favorite of most everyone who saw them...


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

*Great Mother In Law*

Santa brought me a White Lightning Mach 1

My Mother In Law got me the Steeler Life-Like set!!! I was speech less!!!

Jeff


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

My lovely wife picked this up off ebay for me.With suptle hints of course.Gonna give her a few shake down laps today.(the car).


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Hiltop I said that before. But I think in your case if you paint it will add to the value of the car. cowboy


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

santa brought the little guy a US 1 fire alert set........i got 2 dash camaro bodies from buds ....also 4 dash henry j,s from [email protected] slots n stuff...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I got a John Force Drag Strip and 3 racing rigs( Kiss Love gun, Lucas oil, and Jegs )


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*I am blessed.*

I am Stunned and humbled and amazed and grateful......
I looked at my Email last night to clean out all the weekend spam
and found PayPal notifications from a few of my slot brothers!
They have completely funded my new track! 

Due to reduced hours over these winter weeks and the expense
of Christmas for hosting two gatherings and gifts, I was
going to fund my new track supplies by selling off some of 
the case queens that I have collected over the years.

I had been going through my over flow cases and getting them 
ready for some pics to post.
I dont run them, heck, I dont even display them and they
are taking up valuable real estate.

I mentioned all of this to BlackOxx in chat the other 
night and discussed how to sell and how to price certain
types of cars. He made some very good suggestions. :thumbsup:

Well, The holiday preparations had gotten in the way
of my posting in swap & sell and I figured I would wait
a few days since I can not work on the track until the
weekend anyhow....and now this!


Well, a long story short, I believe BlackOxx to be the perpetrator
of this incredible act of kindness, gathering help from friends here.
Because of you beautiful people, I will have a track much sooner
than later! I simply can not thank you enough, friends.....

....but I am sure as heck gonna try!

With warmest regards to all of you and yours,

JoeZ:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to help a slot brutha out in the pinch Joez. :wave:

Get it going and please show us when your up and running. :thumbsup:



Oh and Santa brought me: NHRA set, sealed case, the new Rails, 4 of them, The Legends Drag Strip and a dozen custom painted Dash T-Jet camaros and 12 un finished T-Jet camaros. Whew, Plus the 10 GN's I just grabbed here on HT today


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas Joe.

Rob


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas Joe!! I owed ya!!

CJ


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Here is my haul. 









Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Second Group.









Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

*I must be a jerk.*

Went to the immediate family Christmas party on New Years Eve. We do a gift exchange @ $50. You pick a name out of the hat and buy that person a $50 gift. I was excited as my 20 y.o. Nephew whom is also into slot cars somewhat pulled my name. He has a girlfriend that he has really fallen for and has had his head up his you know what.

Well I received a realistic football bank with digital counter, and a micro folding tool set with LED from him. I opened the tool set and the LED did not work. I called my Nephew and asked for a gift receipt to exchange it. He tells me I bought it at a certain dept store. I went with the two gifts to return them and they had no other gifts like them and gave me a $13.65 store credit at a store I never shop at. :freak:

I feel cheated as I had just taken him with to N.E.W hobbies and raced for 2 hours covering his costs the day before Thanksgiving. I told him any car from there would be a great gift.

I feel like a donkey for feeling this way, guess I had my hopes too high.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

this is most of my stuff I got (more still coming), I am very happy so far....lol


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

[email protected], we do the hat gift exchange also. My wife bought me the slot car this year and she didn't even get my name. The person who got my name gave me gave me a partially used gift card for $15.03, generic pretzels and generic rootbeer. I did manage to drum up a "thank you" and new that she had told someone that she wasn't going out of her way for a gift. To top it off, she went shopping the day after Christmas for her self. I'll have fun next year if I draw her name. I'll be trading someone for it. She may get some stale pretzels. I don't usually feel this way but....... dog-gone. I can relate with you bro.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Duplicate....my bad


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

We no longer do the family gift exchange, thank goodness.

We buy for our parents, son, daughter and grand kids.

That's it.

Because we are all into shooting sports many of the gifts are in that nature.

Last year the grand kids bought my wife a .380 semiautomatic, this year they refinished an old shot gun and gave it to her.

I am indeed fortunate that my wife enjoys many of the things that I do.

See the smile.......


----------

